
Tourists using Google Maps to get to Rio landmark enter favela, get shot - wslh
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/02/28/tourists-using-google-maps-to-get-to-rio-landmark-enter-favela-get-shot.html
======
cft
Google should get the crime data and route taking it into account, especially
walking directions.

~~~
netinstructions
I'm sure that won't be a PR disaster when news/blogs/twitter find situations
where Google Maps suggests to avoid certain neighborhoods, statistics be
damned.

